# When and where?



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

I am going next week to take my CCW class,and was wondering when and where do you carry, at the mall at the store or road trips?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I carry every where I legally can.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have one on me at all times and I don't go to places where I can't carry.


----------



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm with Baldy every where legal but the shower.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Another vote for "where legal."


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*legal*

Another vote: where legal


----------



## cncguns (Dec 15, 2007)

Everywhere leagal...

I'm carrying right now:smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Where legal, where possible...

Kinda hard around the pool. It leaves a tanline.

Seriously, if I have a belt on, I have a gun on. If I'm in shorts, even at work, it's usually in a pocket. Carrying feels strange, and awkward for about 2 months. Eventually, it's like a favorite pocket knife... it feels weird if it's NOT there.

I've experimnted wth lots of options, from a Kahr PM-40 in a pocket, to my current XD9SC. Now, after every imaginable IWB carry option, I belt-carry, on my right hip, high and tight. Just ordered a Galco Matrix. I may switch some day, but will always carry. My fiance is use to it being there, my Fiance's kids no longer bug me. In fact, I'm going to the store with her 21 year-old daughter to buy an XD9 tomorrow. 

In the mall, yes, at the store, yes, at work, in a restaurant (where legal), yes.

The "public avenger" mentality wears off. The "I'm gonna get caught" worries subside... Nobody even notices. People don't look. 90% of those who "make" you, do so because they are packing too.

How much do you notice your wedding band the first time you put it on? After a few months, it feels weird to be without it. The gun too.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Kinda hard around the pool. It leaves a tanline.


A pair of swimming trucks with pockets and a KelTec P3AT solves that problem for me...as long as I don't actually swim. :mrgreen:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

As stated-any where legally.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Same here. Wherever I can.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have one on me at all times and I don't go to places where I can't carry.


Ditto!


----------



## gunfighter48 (Jun 17, 2006)

Every time I leave the house my Pro Carry goes with me. I carry where ever it's legal.


----------



## glock27bill (Dec 29, 2007)

Count me in as Always, Every Legal.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have one on me at all times and I don't go to places where I can't carry.


Yup.
Unless I _have_ to go somewhere I can't carry...sometimes it just isn't an option not to go.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd never carry in a court house, jail, or federal building. Once in a ***** age do I ever go somewhere like that and I would leave it in the truck then.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

One thing I've noticed about me is that I am so use to carrying now that sometimes I forget I'm armed and have had to tell my wife that I had to do, "something" (put the gun in my truck) before I went in a restricted area.

It's a pain in the a$$ but I want to keep my ccw permit.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> One thing I've noticed about me is that I am so use to carrying now that sometimes I forget I'm armed and have had to tell my wife that I had to do, "something" (put the gun in my truck) before I went in a restricted area.
> 
> It's a pain in the a$$ but I want to keep my ccw permit.


More that once I have taken off my primary gun and locked it in the car and forgotten the NAA .32 in my pocket.:smt076


----------

